# MY KOI swallowed a plec



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

I was cleaning my other tank and decided to put one of my smaller plec in my other tank, but one of the kois swallowed him. I see the tail sticking out of kois mouth. It seems like he is choking from the plecs barbs. Can I save them both??? Please HELP. I NEED A RESPONSE ASAP IF ANYONE CAN HELP. HE WILL DIE VERY SOON.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

well, I think as I was writing this I already had a strong feeling that the plec wont survive. The koi isnt that big and the plec wasnt that small which I'm really suprised happened. It looked physically impossible. I'm kicking myself for this. The kois fine, but plecs a goner.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a goldfish try to swallow an oto. Same result. I managed to get the oto out and safed the goldfish but it was too late for the oto. It is amazing how far some fish can open their mouth. I never thought the otos would fit in a 2" fancy goldfish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i'm surprised that the dorsal didnt get stuck in the koi's upper part of throat or something


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

thats what im scared of right now. Its still working at it. I think it might be choking... but i cant seem to do anything. It is almost impossible to rip it out without hurting it.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

How long does it take for a fish to choke? Its been a while and it seems like theres no progress with finishing the fish. Theres still a bit of the plecs fin sticking out of his mouth. Thanks in advance


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have had to pull a stone out of a goldfishes mouth. It was big enough to go in but then got stuck. It was a small fish. I used twezers to pull it out. I dont how long it was that way before I noticed, But I would think the plec would die first not leaving the fight in him to resist pulling him out of the mouth of the koi at that point.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

The way I see the situation is as I try to pull the pectoral and dorsal fin would open out catching the fishes insides making it impossible to remove without hurting it. I'll wait an hour b4 i give it a try, but I think by now, the plec has died. I'm not exactly sure if its choking or digesting it... Thanks again


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How are things going with the Koi? Any updates?


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for everyones feedbacks, I appreciate it. It was safe to say the moment the plec went into the koi's mouth that it'd be a goner, but it took about a good 10-12 hours before the koi was able to spit it out. Most of the plec's head was gone probably making it small enough to come out. The kois is going to be fine, but I think its about ready to be put outside. A word of advice, don't underestimate what a fish can swallow, or you'll lose fishes!!! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

glad you gotem out


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Incompatable species anywho. Almost a tough lesson to learn, glad the casualties were light


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I was told that Plecs and koi would work together! Good to know that there can be problems beforehand- because what happened here, I'll make sure my plec never goes in with the koi. =)


----------

